# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى العاب الكمبيوتر و الـPlaystation >  لعبة كرة قدم الشاطئ Beach Soccer

## جسر الحياة

*أهلا وسهلا بجميع أعضاء منتديات الحصن الأردنيه
أرحب بكم في منتدى ألعاب الكمبيوتر و playstation  
وأتمنى أن يكون  من المنتديات المفضله لديكم


اليوم أقدم لكم لعبه كره قدم الشاطئ "  Beach Soccer  "*









تحميل اللعبه من هنا 

http://rapidshare.com/files/11597627...eachsoccer.rar


أو من هنا 

http://fastfreefilehosting.com/file/...occer-rar.html


*أتمنى أن تنال إعجابكم*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور صديقي 

والله لعبه حلوه

----------


## العالي عالي

مشكور على اللعبة الرائعة

جاري التحميل

----------


## جسر الحياة

*شكرا كتير (معاذ ملحم والعالي عالي ) على مروركم
وأهلا وسهلا بكم*

----------


## معاذ القرعان

[align=center]يسلموووووووو يا عمر  :Smile: [/align]

----------


## The Gentle Man

مشكور

لعبة رائعه

----------

